# A Lovely Italian Lake



## Lesleykh

Hi,
I'd thought I'd share my location with you all, so if anyone is heading this way they can find this little gem of a place.

We are at Punto d'Ora campsite, at Iseo, on Lake Iseo, which is between Lake Como and Lake Garda. Lovely lake. Not horribly over-developed. Iseo is charming little town, 5 mins from the campsite. There are ferries on the lake to other towns for day trips. The campsite is also lovely. 

Lesley


----------



## barryd

Wow! You jammy beggar!

Looks lovely. I will put it on the list of places to visit. We were going to go that way in August but have been told to avoid it as Italy gets a bit crowded in August apparently.

We did Maggiore a couple of years ago and stayed on a cracking Sosta at Cannobio, looks a similar sort of place.

Whats the weather like? Looks good.

BD


----------



## Lesleykh

It was 24 degrees here today. I'm not sure I could cope here in August! This was the campsite's first weekend open this season and they were three-quarters full. Lucky for us we arrived mid-afternoon and had a lake-front spot. I expect everywhere here is chocka in summer!

Lesley


----------



## silverdreamers

Looks lovely, we are a bit dubious about Italy as have a 28ft motorhome, would that present any problem do you think? and what are the daily charges like
enjoy yourselves
Peter & Glynis


----------



## Rapide561

*Iseo*

Hi Lesley

I like Iseo and have not stayed at the site you mention.

Do you think the pitches could take a tag axle? 9 metres?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## zulurita

It looks lovely.

Which pitches are the 90 sqm? Do they all have easy access?

Very tempted.


----------



## Lesleykh

Ooooo - I'm not really sure about sizes. We are only a panel van. There have been some biggish motorhomes here over the weekend, but none of the very biggest. 

The owners speak English, so you could always e-mail them and check.
www then camping-puntadoro.com

There also two other campsites along this road by the lake.
www then campingquai.it

and 

www then campingiseo.it

All sites have English translations.

Sorry I'm such crappy help guys!

Lesley


----------



## ardgour

Lake Iseo is the one that everyone misses out (including me so far) in favour of it's bigger neighbours, Garda and Como.
If you are up in that area I would recommend the sostas at Garda, Verona and Giulio st Orta (Lake Orta). Lake Orta is possibly the most beautiful place in northern Italy

Chris


----------



## suedew

Heading for Italy at the end of August, not been to this lake, think we need to though 



Sue


----------



## impala666

*No need to drive to Italy*

No need to drive the 1000 mls or so to Lake Iseo in Italy when we have a lovely CS only 50 miles away at Ringstead Grange Fisheries 
http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/northamptonshire/ringsteadgrange.htm near Kettering…We parked lakeside, watched the trout fishing and cycled the Nene Valley Way.
Weather last weekend was as warm as Rome…However we are off to Rome in May and it will be via Lake Iseo

Nene Valley
The Nene Valley cycle route runs from Flore, near Daventry to Wansford, near Peterborough and covers 65 miles. The cycle route is divided into three tours of varying lengths, all of which take you through beautiful countryside, picturesque villages and past historic sites and buildings. Some of the interesting sites you will see along the way include Fotheringhay Castle, Prebendal Manor, Castle Ashby, Irchester Country Park and Oundle Village. Stanwick Lakes is a unique countryside attraction in the heart of the Nene Valley in Northamptonshire. It is a site which really does offer something for everyone: leisure opportunities, access to attractive countryside and abundant wildlife can all be found here.


----------



## SpeedyDux

We are going to Iseo in July staying at Camping del Sole, on the lake shore and just outside the town. The site fees in high season are quite high but we really enjoy this place and it is even more relaxing than Lake Garda. 

Not to be missed is the 3 Islands ferry cruise on a Sunday. 

One word of caution - Lake Iseo has a peculiar weather system - in the afternoon a strong wind can blow without warning out of a bright blue sky - so beware of leaving your awning wound out when you are not there.


SD


----------



## wynyardlad1

Hi 

Just found this site when I came acrossthis article on Lake Iseo.

Just to let everyone know we were there in June last year and what a beautiful place it is sorry can't remember campsite name would have to go searching last years leaflets etc.
We were parked on the lake edge and a nicer spot you could'nt wish for when you wake up first thing on a morning.
As you walk into town there is a church on your left and more or less straight on is an excellent restaurant on the waters edge (well my friends and I thought so) and reasonably priced rare for Italy.


----------



## Philippft

Oddly enough, i have been looking at various places in Italy and have booked this site for a week in early September, managed to get a lke side pitch too.

I also made several enquiries to the campsite next door but never received a response to my emails! I suspect there email system was up the swanny or they do not welcome first timers from the UK. A bit weired if you ask me!

Anyway, not to worry and definitly looking forward to our visit.

Regards,
Philip.


----------

